# Name this Tree



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

A friend has this log that he wants me to cut up for him. He thought it might be cypress. I am pretty sure is isn't cedar. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It looks a whole lot like cypress to me.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

How about a picture of the end ?


----------

